# Old School Fw 190 kit...finished!



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Here is Monograms very old 1/48 scale Fw 190A I recently built.
The model was built O.O.B. the only changes I made to it were slicing the propeller blades off of the spinner and gluing them a little more to the rear, and angling the landing gear legs forward a little bit. These simple changes made a vast improvement to this model.
The kits decals were unusable so I used some markings that came from one of the Kagero books and they worked very well.
Paints used are from the Model Master enamel line.














































Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I love Monogram's old 70s kits. Every one was chock-full of extra parts and could be built in about 5 different versions.

I still have one of those old Monogram Fws sitting on my shelf. Come to think of it, I think I have one or two unbuilt in the attic!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

THAT KIT SUCKS--not at all!

EXCELLENT OOB build-up! Looks like the real thing in those photos. Put them in BW and I'd be hard-pressed to tell the difference.

Your painting job is incredible! Did you use an airbrush?


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

John,
I am down to a single Me 109E and two Me 262 Monogram kits in my stash, they are not very accurate compared to todays modern kits but they are still a lot of fun to build.

Thanks for the comments Perfesser Coffe!
My Fw 190 was painted with a Badger 150 airbrush with the fine needle and head assembly, paints used were Model Master enamels.


Agentsmith


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

i built more than my share of monogram kits, fw190 included. yours is the best monogram one ive seen oob
nice job!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks Jafo!

These older Monogram kits are sure hard to beat, they rate pretty high up on the fun factor!
This kit had been in my stash for well over 25 years and am glad I waited to build it, no telling how bad it would have looked if I would have tried to build it a few years ago and use the kits decals. The decals had turned brown and had cracked on the paper.

Agentsmith


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Sehr gut! Deutsche WWII Luftwaffe Flächen sind das Beste!

When one can get those old kits looking like that ...thats not bad!

Nice work! :thumbsup: 

Is it just me or is it about time for some decent 1/48 B-17's and B-24's w/ new tooling or what? JEEZE! I wouldn't mind some 'affordable' 1/48 English bombers as well.

Sure you can make those Monogram Bombers look good but you'll end up buying three times the kits worth in aftermarket stuff doing it!


----------



## JasonZ (Jul 17, 2007)

Nice work! It looks like the real thing


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Did one heck of a job. The pix look great! :thumbsup:rr


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Theres no school like the old school. Nice job!


----------



## DL Matthys (May 8, 2004)

Nice butcher bird! I am pretty sure I got the pro-modeler version/issue with the Adolf Galland markings.

DLM


----------



## fantacmet (Sep 6, 2007)

GReat looking build. How about some information on how the tarmac was done though? I have a BF109 here that has less then 45 minutes of work that needs to be done to it before it is finished and I want to put it on something like that rather then just a stained wooden base.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks guys!

My photobase is made out of some scrap plywood I bought at a local lumberyard and is covered with model RR static grass after painting the plywood an earth brown color first.
The tarmac section is poster paper glued onto the plywood and was painted with some gray paint from a spray can.
I did not want to waste time adding anymore detail to my photobase since it is only used to take pictures of my models, when not in use my photobase is stored standing upright on one end leaning against a wall in my basement and not as a place to display my models.



Agentsmith


----------



## Nosferatu (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice 190, the wear grunge looks real. I remember way back I read where you could take enamel flat black and smear it with a damp cloth for those oil wind smears. I need to get back to building planes but I'm buying those fleeting Polar Lights kits right now, I like to have 3 or 4 of my favorites on the shelves before I build one. With Moebius & Monarch rising it may be awhile. Maybe I can find a cheap B-17 or B-24 to pratice on.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks for the comments Nosferatu!

Almost all the weathering on this model was done with my airbrush, a few areas were weathered with a light oil wash.

Agentsmith


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

...very nice model indeed (and photography). I love those 70's Monogram WW2 kits, had quite a collection back in the day.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks very much BrianM!

I always have fun taking pictures of my models since I take all my pictures outside it allows me to get fresh air and some sun. Although the winter months are not so much fun due to the lower temps.

Agentsmith


----------

